# Nick rescued us!



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Some of you know that we lost our Ben. Attached are a few pictures of Nick, he has decided to rescue and adopt us! He is beautiful and I am jealous that his legs are longer than mine! I know that Ben is pleased we are again rescuing and yes, he also knows who is rescuing who!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like Nick is adjusting well! Beautiful fella
Love the first pic of his legs crossed! Too cute.

How old os Nick??


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

These are a few pics his foster mom sent. His is 2 years old. We will pick him up on July 11th!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nick*

Nick is SO HANDSOME!!!

Heather, you must be a better woman than me. I can never WAIT FOR ANYTHING-HAVE no patience when I want something.

I am so happy for you, Nick and Ginger!!!!:wavey:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is a handsome boy and will be very lucky to be living with you! I can't wait to see pictures once he is home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition. I'm sure Nick goes a long ways in making your house a home again. Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a soft spot for redheads, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

He's gorgeous. His long legs remind me of Ruby's. She's also 2. I wonder if they're still at that awkward teenage stage. LOL.

Every rescue story I see here makes me want to rescue one day too. I know I will, some day when my kids are older. Something to look forward to.

Thanks for saving sweet Nick.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nick is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing this beautiful boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations on Nick... he's gorgeous. I'm sure Ben is looking over and is well pleased. A wonderful way to help heal your heart and of course give Nick the family he deserves.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

He does have good legs. Happy he found a home with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heather,
When I saw those pictures of Nick, I just smiled and teared up. I know that Ben is telling all the pups at the bridge what a goodlooking new brother he has. He is a gorgeous boy and love those legs.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

that is awesome that you are rescuing him.....


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Nick is HANDSOME. Glad he rescued you!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

great legs -- but look at those eyes!! 

what's handsome Nick's story?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nick is precious. What a great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll bet your boy Ben is grinning at the Bridge over your heart opening again to a rescue, and what a handsome rescue Nick is! Unless that's an optical illusion, those are some seriously long forelegs in that first photo


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Nick is a good looking boy. Hopefully July 11th will be here before you know it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You Nick for adopting this wonderful human family. And THANK YOU Ben for making sure Nick found them. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nick is absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sure that Heather will update this when she gets back to her computer. She better hurry up or I'll have to spill his story!

He is being adopted from our rescue and I am very, very happy that she is adopting him!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Way to go NICK!!! Thank you for coming to the aid of this family in need. And I am sure Ben had his paw in the mix on this one also.

:wavey:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

spruce said:


> great legs -- but look at those eyes!!
> 
> what's handsome Nick's story?


 Heather has to work and asked me to tell you Nick's story. He and his brother came into the program together. They were about 14 months old and were owner surrendered because the owners had an elderly relative moving in with them.

They both were very overweight, but their foster got their weight down. His brother was adopted, but then Nick tore his ACL, so he had to have surgery and heal up. Not long after that he had an issue with his spleen and it had to be removed. 

He was just added back to the available list when Heather saw him. She is the perfect home for him! He is very lucky.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for "spilling the story". I have to say that we feel lucky to have found Nick. We need him as much as he needs us! Greg forwarded his pictures to my work email and I have to admit I showed EVERYONE! He will not get here with us fast enough! H


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!  Hes a very handsome fellow!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,he is so cute!!Can't wait to see tons of pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather
I am so excited for all of you.
Can't wait until Nick is with you!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

Any news on Nick?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather


when do you pick up nick??

Can't wait until you do!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations on being rescued. Nick is a very handsome boy! Can't wait to see pictures of his homecoming.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, He is beautiful, Thank You for giving Nick a safe and loving home forever!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

HEATHER

WHEN ARE YOU GETTING NICK!! 

I know you can't wait and NEITHER CAN I!!!!!!!!:doh::doh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe she is going to get him next weekend. Nick is listed as adopted now, since they did the paperwork. But I believe she said she was getting him on July 11th. Hopefully she will come to our Rescue Reunion that day. I would love to meet her in person!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

I think we are all as excited as you are!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how wonderful for all of you! congrats!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic!
He is a gorgeous boy. Long legs, lovely red coat and soul piercing eyes.
Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nick and heather*

*HEATHER is going to get Nick today!!:heartbeat:heartbeat

I am so EXCITED for Heather, Greg, Ginger and Nick!!!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you Heather! I'm very excited for you and your family. I'm with CFGRR and adopted a golden girl from our Rescue-I was so excited, you'd would have thought I was adopting a child, but of course, my dogs are my children. 

Good luck to you, enjoy Nick- can't wait to see pics of your beautiful boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

:wavey:Heather & Carolina Mom

Adopting a dog is adopting a child.
I STILL remember how excited we were when we rescued Munchkin
(our 3 year old Female, Samoyed-who has gone to the bridge)
and Smooch (our 10 year old Female, Golden Ret.)
*
It is a FEELING LIKE NO OTHER!!*


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations - Nick and you will be so happy - we lost our Sweet Katie and Miss Happy adopted us which was one of the best moments in our lives.


----------

